# Popular Mechanics & Popular Science Index



## cfellows (May 26, 2013)

Up until about 5 years ago, I had a collection of about 95% of all issues of Popular Mechanics and Popular Science from 1930 until about 1970.  During that time I compiled a computerized index of metal working, wood woodworking, and other stuff I found interesting.  Now that most of these old Popular Science and Popular Mechanics are available on http://books.google.com, you might find this attached index useful.  It lists all kinds of DIY projects for metal lathes, milling machines, drill presses and all manner of wood working.  It also has a fair number of projects for tools, attachments, and fixtures.  I used to spend hours thumbing through these old magazines.  Many of you probably will too.

Just go to books.google.com, and search for either Popular Mechanics or Popular Science and the year and you should get list of all 12 issues for that year.

Also, during the 1940's and maybe 1950's, Popular Mechanics put out an annual publication of is shop articles called Shop Notes.  Again, go to books.google.com and do a search for Popular Mechanics Shop Notes.  Once you start  through one of these, you won't want to stop until you've looked at all of them

Chuck

Attachments below... 

View attachment PopMech_Sci.pdf


View attachment PM-PS Index.xls


----------



## hi speed scrap (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Chuck,
I had great collections of these mags too, unfortunately
had to give them away years ago when moving locations.

Isnt that google library a great resource, just looking at the 
covers brings back great memories!

Thanks for the indexes

Dave


----------



## MarshSt (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm searching for an old issue of Pop Mech, I think, that I remember reading at my grandfather's years ago that had plans for building a small running engine from wood. I think it used Ebony for the piston or crank and ran on 2-stroke mix. I'm guessing it was 50's era vintage. I originally posted on the Home Shop Machinist board and received some nice links to Google Books but I am still not having any luck with my searches. I also tried your indexes. 
 Does this project sound familiar to anyone? Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
SM


----------



## tornitore45 (Nov 26, 2014)

Great Chuck, is the PDF file a subset of what is listed in the XLS file or it contains different items.

I like to save only the XLS if it list the same PS articles.


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 26, 2014)

Chuck, thanks for compiling this list and sharing it.  I also had a great collection of PS and PM when I was a kid.  I'd scrounged as many issues as I could find from the 30's, 40's & 50's.  

I was thinking today about how much I learned back in the 50's from product literature.  I collected literature mostly on farm and construction machinery, trucks, and cars as well.  There were wonderful cross section drawings of engines and transmissions as well as quite a bit of technical information.  I don't think much, if any, of this detail is published anymore.

I believe this collection of magazines and brochures bent me down the path to engineering.  

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 27, 2014)

--Slight OT--

"I was thinking today about how much I learned back in the 50's from product literature. I collected literature mostly on farm and construction machinery, trucks, and cars as well. _*There were wonderful cross section drawings of engines and transmissions as well as quite a bit of technical information. I don't think much, if any, of this detail is published anymore.*_"

I have a friend who is a graphic artist and she collects stuff like this, as well as things from garage and yard sales which come in original packaging from the 1950s and 1960s. She admires the way real information was presented and the fact that the page design could be made very understandable, yet attractive considering the audience expected to read it. Her instructions: "I want anything before they were required to put safety warnings and disclaimers on everything."

I agree that some information today may be less useful than then. I once had to purchase a piece of equipment and I had RFPs out to eight vendors. Only one could provide actual dimensions that would help determine the floor space required and whether it would fit through the door.

--ShopShoe


----------



## cfellows (Nov 28, 2014)

MarshSt said:


> I'm searching for an old issue of Pop Mech, I think, that I remember reading at my grandfather's years ago that had plans for building a small running engine from wood. I think it used Ebony for the piston or crank and ran on 2-stroke mix. I'm guessing it was 50's era vintage. I originally posted on the Home Shop Machinist board and received some nice links to Google Books but I am still not having any luck with my searches. I also tried your indexes.
> Does this project sound familiar to anyone? Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> SM


 
 Over the years I poured over my collection of PS & PM a lot and I don't remember seeing plans for such an engine.  There were also Science & Mechanics and Mechanix Illustrated so it could have been in one of those. 

 Chuck


----------



## MarshSt (Nov 28, 2014)

Chuck,
 Thanks for the reply and the info on the other sources. I will give them a try.

SM


----------



## ruralearl (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello Chuck Thank you for compiling & posting the indexes.  Regards,  Earl


----------



## cheepo45 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks, Chuck for compiling this index.
My grandfather had Popular Science from about 1925 to 1970 in his attic. I spent many summers reading them by the stack. This started my interest in building things, fixing things and science and technology. This has all led to careers in Auto Repair, Machine Shop, And Teaching Machine Shop at my local University.
It's a shame that Popular Science and Popular Mechanics are barely a shadow of their former selves now.
cheepo45


----------



## cfellows (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, for many years I found Popular Mechanics & Popular Science more entertaining than Television.  It is a shame to see where these magazines are today.

However, I am happy to see the Maker Movement blossoming.  The advent of youtube, blogs, and forums has brought to light many very talented and interesting folks & projects.

Chuck


----------



## ironman (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you Chuck for your time and work involved in compiling these.  I had an uncle who was a sheet metal worker for 40 years that had a great collection of these books in his garage.  They are gone with the wind.

Am so glad you did this and that Google has their references.


----------

